# First Hen Hatch 2014



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Been watching these since about Thursday. Picked a couple. They are not getting as big as I like but at least I am getting some after missing the last 2 seasons. Some photos of the ones I left and some I was cleaning.....still have plenty of trees not yet producing. With this cold and some rain, might see a big one or two yet!

I like the newspaper title on that last one 

_P.S. I have not seen any honeys yet, they frequent these woods and fully expected to see some by now. maybe after this latest WX change. Be late for them though, usually out by now. But often within a week of the hens so who knows. Didn't look today but will in a day or so....._

GOOLUCK Y'ALL!!!


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I saw what I thought was the start of a hen on the base of a large oak. It looked like it was coming through the moss. Is it possible it was a hen or more likely some sort of lichen?

Thanks.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolverick said:


> I saw what I thought was the start of a hen on the base of a large oak. It looked like it was coming through the moss. Is it possible it was a hen or more likely some sort of lichen?
> 
> Thanks.


I am not going to pretend to be an expert, but I never saw a hen in moss. Could be it happens, but I have never seen it. It will get bigger if it is a hen though. I find them at the base of black oaks or by some downed old rotted (assuming black oak) log.

These all grew about 10% per day after I first saw them. In the past I watched one or two grow up some. But not like this year. Every one has been a dink at the start and I had to resist plucking them.

Usually I pick a day in early to mid-September and go looking and there they are, all grown up and ready to pluck! Being late, I am getting a good look at growth rate, be it normal or not I wouldn't venture to say. But I have been a hen hound for about 10 years and even now I am still learning about them.

Just fried some up... Even vacuume packed some since I hear trhey are better after freezing. See how that goes.

Do not pick or eat if you are not positive, that is all I can offer you.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> I am not going to pretend to be an expert, but I never saw a hen in moss. Could be it happens, but I have never seen it. It will get bigger if it is a hen though. I find them at the base of black oaks or by some downed old rotted (assuming black oak) log.
> 
> These all grew about 10% per day after I first saw them. In the past I watched one or two grow up some. But not like this year. Every one has been a dink at the start and I had to resist plucking them.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. I've picked my best spot for the last ten years like clockwork either the first or second week in September. I FINALLY saw one Sunday that had barely broke ground. I actually looked around the stump for a minute and was very disappointed to not see any (as its my best stump), then caught a glimpse of it through the leaves. Very late this year for me.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

zig said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've picked my best spot for the last ten years like clockwork either the first or second week in September. I FINALLY saw one Sunday that had barely broke ground. I actually looked around the stump for a minute and was very disappointed to not see any (as its my best stump), then caught a glimpse of it through the leaves. Very late this year for me.


Whew, thought I was alone in this. Not to get excited about a possible bummer season, I just thought I either missed it or was having an experience no one else was.... But with enough time left and hope for a few more spots, you give me something to hold on to.....I am in the Grand Rapids area.....FYI

Good luck, zig!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> Whew, thought I was alone in this. Not to get excited about a possible bummer season, I just thought I either missed it or was having an experience no one else was.... But with enough time left and hope for a few more spots, you give me something to hold on to.....I am in the Grand Rapids area.....FYI
> 
> Good luck, zig!


 
I'm in Van Buren County, mostly, hunting.... a few other spots but my best are in Van Buren. Its late this year man. Like I said, 10 years, like clockwork at my best spot. With the weather this year, and the rain, I thought I'd be having a banner hen season starting 2-3 weeks ago. Just goes to show you, you can never predict the shrooms. I think I posted this on here before, but the most hens I ever saw picked was about 25-30 years ago with my dad and grandpa (RIP), it was on a Halloween afternoon. We filled the trunk of my grandpa's Buick with about 30 hens, all nice and fresh, all from one area of woods surrounding a giant pig farm, also in Van Buren county.

Good luck to you too.


----------



## konman (Oct 1, 2014)

Wondered if any honeys been found in Newaygo or Baldwin area's yet. Seem to be really late this year or have I missed them?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

posted in the wrong forum


----------



## konman (Oct 1, 2014)

thanks for update, will keep checking, happy hunting


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey Mark!
My brother called last night and said he had some hens and to come over and get some. I went over there today and he had 5, 5 gal. buckets full in the garage! So I grabbed a little.......










He said he's watching 11 more trees with them. He found some chickens a couple of weeks ago but, I didn't get any of those. I think I'll go out and catch some bluegills for a fresh gill and hen dinner tonight.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Hey Mark!
> My brother called last night and said he had some hens and to come over and get some. I went over there today and he had 5, 5 gal. buckets full in the garage! So I grabbed a little.......
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. I plucked another one to freeze some. I heard on this site they are better after freezing. I'll see about that!

I did lose my "truck knife," I use for lots of things and cutting hens is one of them...:rant: Oh, I'll rent a metal detector and find it if it's the last thing I do. It is an old high carbon content Ontario Knife Company boning type knife. Easy to sharpen and keep sharp, not one of these new tempered steel knives that are a bit tougher to keep up with. Makes me sick I lost it, taking half a day off just to go scour for it tommorow. 

Ironic thing is, I found this knife about 25 years ago, WHILE MUSHROON HUNTING  Hope some clown doesn't find it before I do..... :help:


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Oldgrandman said:


> Ironic thing is, I found this knife about 25 years ago, WHILE MUSHROON HUNTING  Hope some clown doesn't find it before I do..... :help:


Like the clown that found it after the first guy lost it!..... 

I froze some last night. After cutting them up I put them in a bowl and then the freezer for about 30 min. Vacuum seal portions and put them back in the freezer. I checked this morning and two expanded and two didn't. I'll use the expanded ones first. Better? but, just as good.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Like the clown that found it after the first guy lost it!.....


Right! Got it though. Also have enough of the hens for a while. Still no honeys yet, me thinks they either came out or ain't gonna... At least where I usually see them.

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!


----------



## papabear349 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey yall I'm not real familiar with wild mushrooms but ran across this. Is this a hen of the woods? If so how do you prepare eating it?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

papabear349 said:


> Is this a hen of the woods?


Yep! Slice them off at the base. Pull the pettles off. Use an old tooth brush to remove dirt and any bugs if any. Slice, dice and use like any store bought mushroom.



Oldgrandman said:


> Right!


The *only* time I ever lost my wallet was sliding down the side of a steep hill on my butt picking shrooms left and right. I never found it after. What a pain replacing all of that!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

cedarlkDJ said:


> The *only* time I ever lost my wallet was sliding down the side of a steep hill on my butt picking shrooms left and right. I never found it after. What a pain replacing all of that!


Oh, was that your wallet?! :lol: JK, I would never keep a wallet or it's contents. As long as I could ID the owner. 

But this old knife, was rusting and looked long lost so I salavaged it and cherish it. Weird thing is it is an Ontario Knife co. blade, MADE IN THE USA!  reminded me of a loin boners knife from my days of cutting meat.

This rain really expanded a couple of the hens I left, but they really got dirty. Hope a few more pop that are cleaner this week.

I like to lightly season the pedals or thin slices with pepper, salt or maybe celery salt or garlic in some flour, wet and dust them and panfry them in olive oil & butter until golden. I been thinking about some parmesan in there too, maybe tonite 

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sure turned out to be a decent season, forgot the camera so no new pics. Gave them to a friend who works too much and cannot get out.

BTW, I have company at one of my spots now, who is it!? :16suspect
I found one cut 3 years ago for the first time, the last 2 years I didn't get out for em..... At least you didn't get my knife  Thats OK though, there is enough to go around. I always leave some as I only need a few.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Oldgrandman said:


> BTW, I have company at one of my spots now, who is it!? :16suspect


Not me! Too many around here. I'm doing chicken and rice casserole with some tonight, just waiting for the Lions to blow it. My brother said fancy restaurants will buy them for $100/lb. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Oldgrandman said:


> Sure turned out to be a decent season, forgot the camera so no new pics. Gave them to a friend who works too much and cannot get out.
> 
> BTW, I have company at one of my spots now, who is it!? :16suspect
> I found one cut 3 years ago for the first time, the last 2 years I didn't get out for em..... At least you didn't get my knife  Thats OK though, there is enough to go around. I always leave some as I only need a few.


 
Ummm.... maybe you are at one of MY spots. I checked my trees and found two freshly cut hen stumps. You missed 5 though. :evil:

I did find a knife a few months ago. Stuck into a tree that fell down over a path. It's just a steak knife and as far as I know it's still in the tree.

I hope you find your knife. I think I lost an I-phone 4 in the woods so if you find that let me know.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

celticcurl said:


> I think I lost an I-phone 4 in the woods so if you find that let me know.


Worthless! Wait for the I-Phone 7362 and update 2 software to come out.


----------

